# Canada FSW proof of funds



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear all,

I am curious about FSW proof of fund requirement.

Below are my questions:
1. Does the funds required need to be shown from starting to till Canadian PR is filed?
2. Can I show funds in my account and then use them and again at the time of PR stamping again i can show funds??
3. Do the funds shown will be locked for certain amount of time ??


Please reply and help me.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

good question inognito i am in the same boat anybody pls reply...


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

I need the answer too !!!


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Yea me too... plz answer someone..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Have any of you considered checking the GoC website? All the information will be spelled out there.


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

inognito said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am curious about FSW proof of fund requirement.
> 
> ...



yes you have to show proof of funds to CIC and you could be asked when landing, depending on who is on the immigration checkpoint, they may take the view that you borrowed the money for that reason and may deny the application


----------

